# Gutes mmorpg?



## IBMExperte (22. Januar 2018)

Abend,

Ich versuche es mal auf eine neues hier in der Spiele Abteilung^^ mal gucken ob dieses mal einer schreibt 

Ich habe zich Jahre Metin2 gespielt... wirklich zich Jahre. Nur dieses eine mmorpg konnte mich fesseln.

Es hat mich damals zu Jugendzeiten wirklich süchtig gemacht^^ Und Geld habe ich auch gut investiert.

Wer das Game hier kennt... weis wovon ich rede.

Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage.

Kennt einer ein ähnliches Spiel wie Metin2?
Da dieses Spiel so gut wie Tod ist (außer P-Server) möchte ich dort nicht unbedingt wieder anfangen.
Also evt. ein neues gutes mmorpg? Aber welches nur.

Es soll ein ähnliches PvP System haben nach möglichkeit.
Ich bin auch ein totaler Anime Fan... Es kann ruhig gerne in solchem Style sein.
Terra etc kenne ich schon.

Was mir so in den Kop kommt wäre WoW?? Aber dafür muss man ja Monatlich zahlen.
Auf der anderen Seite...Free2Play werde ich mit Sicherheit noch drauf zahlen. Da wird WoW wohl nichts gegen sein.
hm...? Ich bin lange aus der mmorpg Szene raus, und bin da überhaupt nicht auf dem stand, was da momentan so angesagt ist.
Es muss einfach fesseln...Vielleicht kann mich hier ja einer von nem Game überzeugen.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2018)

Ich kann inhaltlich absolut nicht beurteilen wie Metin 2  gewesen ist, nie gespielt, von daher kann ich dir nicht sagen ob es wirklich für dich passen wird, aber ich würde dir so noch nicht gesehen, empfehlen einen Blick auf Blade & Soul zu werfen, könnte evt. in die Richtung desen gehen, was deinen Geschmack treffen könnte:

Blade & Soul

Ansonsten vieleicht auch mal Final Fantasy 14 anschauen:

FINAL FANTASY XIV - Offizielle Promo-Seite

Wären jetzt so die zwei Sachen die mir da einfallen würden.


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2018)

Hab lange WoW gezockt. Na klar kostet es was. Dafür hast Du aber auch zum Festpreis das komplette  Spiel, ohne  "Nebenkosten", wie es bei F2P oft der Fall  ist.  Wie WoW heute ist weiß ich nicht, da ich nach WoTLK aufgehört habe. Ich habe die paar Kröten im Monat aber nie bereut.


----------



## IBMExperte (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo ihr beiden,

Ja Blade and Soul habe ich direkt rein geschaut wo es raus kam.
Die ganzen neuen mmorpg sind mir alle zu... ja wie soll ich das beschreiben...
Es ist mir zu kompliziert. Ich als Metin2 Spieler finde mich in so einer Welt kaum zurecht. Kann Dir nicht genau sagen wieso.
Metin2 ist ja nun auch schon zich Jahre alt.. Es kam damals 05/06 raus glaube ich.
Wenn ich diese riesigen Welten betrete wie Terra zb Blade and Soul das sieht irgendwie alles gleich aus.
Es mag aber auch sein dass ich mich einfach nicht damit befasst habe bzw. richtig befassen wollte.
Schau Dir doch mal Metin2 lets Plays auf YT an dann kennst Du das Spiel^^

Was Final Fantasy angeht... Dort gibt es doch mehrere Teile von?
Ist es da sinnvoll überhaupt noch einzusteigen, wenn man da noch nie einen Teil von gespielt hat?

WoW hat zb mein Bruder bis vor kurzer Zeit noch gespielt. Er konnte nie nachvollziehen wieso es da Leute gibt die davon richtig süchtig werden^^
Na gut aus eigener Erfahrung weis ich das es darauf ankommt wie sehr man dem Spiel gebunden ist^^ Metin2 war ich schon morgens um 4 Online auch wenn kaum einer On war.
Nur um zu zeigen das ich immer On bin. Bzw einer der ersten bin auf der Map der um die Uhrzeit da die Leute umhaut  (Das war natürlich nur in Schulferien der Fall und am Weekend)
Kann man WoW überhaupt zocken, auch wenn man nur bedingt mal Zeit hat zu spielen? Ist das nicht etwas wo ich extrem viel Zeit investieren muss?

Hast Du mal nen Link bzw. gibt es für Einsteiger ein Bundle? quasi wo ich paar Teile direkt für nen kleinen Preis bekomme^^ oder sowas.


----------



## ParaEXE (23. Januar 2018)

Schau dir doch Guild Wars 2 an! 
(Kostenlos Anmelden und Los legen) früher musste man für den Content ~ 50€ zahlen was jetzt free2play ist.

GuildWars2.com

Da hast genung zu tun ud es gibt auch PvP und World PvP also Server gegen Server!

Zahlen musst du erst wenn du die 2 Addons haben willst. Aber erst mal lvl80 werden und dann schauen. In dem Game gibts genug zu tun.

Was noch gut ist du brauchst kein Geld jeden Monat ausgeben.

Die Server sind auch noch sehr gut besucht besser gesagt brechent voll Bevölkerung ist auf Hoch/Voll

Versuch ist es Wert und die Grafik ist auch heute noch Wünderschön.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch mal Metin2 lets Plays auf YT an dann kennst Du das Spiel^^



Kennen tut man ein MMO erst wenn man es längere Zeit gespielt hat, mal eben ein YT-Video schauen reicht da in der Regel nicht um Mechaniken und Gameplay wirklich beurteilen zu können. 



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Was Final Fantasy angeht... Dort gibt es doch mehrere Teile von?
> Ist es da sinnvoll überhaupt noch einzusteigen, wenn man da noch nie einen Teil von gespielt hat?



Wie meinst das mit mehrere Teile?
Als MMO gab es den Vorgänger Final Fantasy 11, ansonsten halt noch die ganzen Singleplayer Spiele FF1 bis 10, 12, 13, 13-1, 13-2 und 15, die aber nicht direkt was mit den beiden MMOs FF11 und 14 zu tun haben.

Ansonsten hatte Final Fantasy 14 natürlich schon im laufe der Jahre ein paar Addons bekommen, aber die hatte WoW im laufe der Jahre ja auch und auch da wäre ggf. dann genauso die Frage ob es noch Sinn macht einzusteigen. 
Was diesbezüglich FF14 betrifft dürfte es durchaus noch Sinn machen jetzt einzusteigen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2018)

Ich habe WoW über 2 Jahre lang gespielt und kann dir sagen, du brauchst Zeit! Egal ob du in der Arena aufsteigen oder in den Instanzen weit kommen willst, du wirst viel Zeit investieren müssen. Sagen wir es mal so, manche Instanzen und besonders die auf höheren Leveln, sind so lang das du da schnell mal 1-2h brauchst um die abzuschliessen. Falls du Abends nur genau soviel Zeit hast dann kann es eng werden und du weichst aus auf Charaktere mit tieferen Leveln oder gehst Quests erledigen während der Woche oder Farmen. 
Und alleine kommst du hier kaum vorwärts, sei es im PVP oder PVE, ohne Gilde wird es schwer weil du niemanden hast der dir mal günstig oder Kostenlos Materialien für eine der Berufe bereitstellt. 

WoW war das MMO das ich am zweitlängsten gespielt habe, Perfect World International waren es 3 Jahre. Das Spiel ist etwas älter aber mir hat die gute Abwechslung gefallen zu WoW es ist etwas ganz anderes und F2P, tja, ich habe da einiges an Kohle ausgegeben.  Dort kannst du auch mit weniger Zeit am Abend noch gut spielen da in den Städten tägliche Quests verfügbar sind und durch regelmässige Events gibt es immer wieder was neues. Kleiner Tipp: Mach dir bloss keinen Assassinen, die Server sind voll von denen  
Auch hier gibt es PVP und PVE aber das Spiel ist eher auf PVE ausgelegt, auf den PVP Servern kannst du ausserhalb den Sicheren Zonen Spieler angreifen und angegriffen werden, irgendwie fehlt mir dieses Spiel  

Die anderen haben dir schon Spiele genannt, du kannst gerne mal die Bossgegner auf YT anschauen, manche haben es in sich und sind ohne Strategie nicht schaffbar, PWI wird in höheren Levelen schwerer und schwerer, nicht so wie bei WoW wo eine Instanz einfach mal leichter eingestellt wurde weil die "VIP" -Gilde xy die Bosse nicht geschafft hat.


----------



## claster17 (23. Januar 2018)

Kannst dir auch Black Desert Online anschauen. Das lässt sich sieben Tage lang anspielen. Ansonsten wurde es öfter für 4€ hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## lunaticx (23. Januar 2018)

@Gamer090
ich weiss ja nicht welches WoW du gespielt hast ... aber es scheint ... ein anderes WoW zu sein ... 

@TE
Für WoW kannst du dich bei battle.net registrieren und einen kostenlosen Account erstellen.
Mit diesem kannst alle Klassen und Rassen bis Level 20 antesten.

Falls du dann weiterspielen möchtest benötigst du das Grundspiel (+alle Addons) + das aktuelle Addon (sind ca. 50€) im offiziellen Shop (Angaben ohne Gewähr)
Der erste Monat for Free sollte noch im Grundspielbundle enthalten sein.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die üblichen Verdächtigen ...

Guild Wars 2
Final Fantasy 14
Tera
Blade & Soul
Herr der Ringe Online
The Elder Scrolls Online
Black Desert Online

Für alle MMOs brauchst du ein gewisses Maß an Zeit ...
Je weniger Zeit du inverstierst ... je langsamer dein Fortschritt ...


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe WoW über 2 Jahre lang gespielt und kann dir sagen, du brauchst Zeit! Egal ob du in der Arena aufsteigen oder in den Instanzen weit kommen willst, du wirst viel Zeit investieren müssen. Sagen wir es mal so, manche Instanzen und besonders die auf höheren Leveln, sind so lang das du da schnell mal 1-2h brauchst um die abzuschliessen.


Redest Du von Instanzen oder von Raids? Welche Instanzen sollen das sein, für die man 1-2h braucht?


> Perfect World International waren es 3 Jahre. Das Spiel ist etwas älter aber mir hat die gute Abwechslung gefallen zu WoW es ist etwas ganz anderes und F2P, tja, ich habe da einiges an Kohle ausgegeben.  Dort kannst du auch mit weniger Zeit am Abend noch gut spielen da in den Städten tägliche Quests verfügbar sind und durch regelmässige Events gibt es immer wieder was neues.


Klingt  aber exakt nach WoW. Mehr habe ich an "nicht Raid-Tagen" auch nicht gemacht. Daily Instanz, paar Quests und vielleicht noch was farmen. Der Zeitaufwand war überschaubar.



lunaticx schrieb:


> @Gamer090
> ich weiss ja nicht welches WoW du gespielt hast ... aber es scheint ... ein anderes WoW zu sein ...


 Dasselbe dachte ich mir auch gerade.


----------



## masturbinho (23. Januar 2018)

Schaut Euch doch mal "Life is Feudal" an - relativ neu, aber trotzdem schon jetzt unglaublich spassig!


----------



## IBMExperte (23. Januar 2018)

Moinsen Leutzz,

Wo ich hier gestern am schreiben war hatte ich irgendwie die ganze Zeit Guild Wars 2 im Schädel.
Warum?
Mein Bruder hatte dieses auch mal gezockt. Nur ich selber kenne das Spiel überhaupt nicht. Gucke mir da mal paar Videos von an.
Final Fantasy habe ich mich nie für interessiert und kenne das Spiel an sich auch nicht. Habe da nur mal Videos gesehen zwischendurch. (schon etwas her)

Ja also...

Ich stehe nun nachdem ich das hier so lese zwischen zwei Titeln...

WoW und Guild Wars 2.. Werde wohl mit Guild Wars 2 bei Zeit mal anfangen. Weil da der Beschaffungs Aufwand am geringsten ist.
Oder was meint Ihr... Wie gesagt bei Zeit... Vorerst werde ich wohl mit GTA V Realife genug zu tun haben^^
 Wenn ich auf dem Server angenommen werden sollte. Aber man spielt ja meist eh mehrere Sachen, weil sonst wird es zu eintönig.

ehm... masturbinho?? Life is Feudal gibts Videos von 2015.. beziehst Du das in (NEU) ein? Sind immerhin schon 3 Jahre na gut... Je nach wie man NEU definiert...
Ne das ist so Gothic bzw Risen Mäßig... ein mmorpg muss für mich Figuren bzw. gute Charaktere enthalten. Am besten auch viel Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Aber danke.


----------



## Atent123 (23. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Redest Du von Instanzen oder von Raids? Welche Instanzen sollen das sein, für die man 1-2h braucht?



Schonmal Karazan auf einem höheren Mythic + Level gemacht ?


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2018)

Ist das mittlerweile ne 5er Instanz, die man als Daily abfarmt? Darum ging es ja. Die Frage ist übrigens ernst gemeint. Ich spiele seit WoTLK nicht mehr.


----------



## IBMExperte (23. Januar 2018)

Ok bei Life is Feudal scheint es verschiedene Versionen zu geben oda so... Irgendwie ne normale und ne MMO Version die NEU ist..
Weil das Video was ich eben geschaut habe war von 2015...Darum dachte ich nur.

Also...

Ich kenne WoW zwar nicht ganz genau..
ich weis von meinem Bruder aber das er damit aufgehört hat weil er zuviel Zeit für die Dungeons gebraucht hat.
Er meinte es gibt gute Runs die dauern ca zwei Stunden. Obwohl zwei Stunden für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt (viel) sind.
Ich spiele nach der Arbeit bestimmt auch so 2 - 4 Stunden je nach dem halt ne. Momentan wo ich frei habe fast den ganzen Tag.

Nur irgendwie bin ich mehr hier im Forum als wie in einem Spiel xD Bin hier voll süchtig geworden^^


----------



## Atent123 (23. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist das mittlerweile ne 5er Instanz, die man als Daily abfarmt? Darum ging es ja. Die Frage ist übrigens ernst gemeint. Ich spiele seit WoTLK nicht mehr.



Ja.
Da kam mit Legion ein Update.
Ist inzwischen eine 5 Mann Instanz.


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2018)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis. Bin bei WoW wohl schon lange nicht mehr auf der Höhe.


----------



## lunaticx (23. Januar 2018)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Schonmal Karazan auf einem höheren Mythic + Level gemacht ?



Brauchste immernoch keine 1-2 Stunden für ...


----------



## Atent123 (23. Januar 2018)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Brauchste immernoch keine 1-2 Stunden für ...



Kommt auf die Gruppe an.
Mythic +15 drücken die ordentlich vor allem wen man eine doofe debuff kombi bekommt.


----------



## lunaticx (23. Januar 2018)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Gruppe an.
> Mythic +15 drücken die ordentlich vor allem wen man eine doofe debuff kombi bekommt.



+15 ? 20 min biste oberes Kara durch ... ist egal welche Kombo ... 

Fakt ist du brauchst für keine Instanz im aktuellen Legion-Content mehr als eine Stunde eher 30min.
Es sei denn du machst wirklich Progress (>22) mit einer unerfahrenen Gruppe.

Die 1-2 Stunden benötigst du für Raids ...


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Redest Du von Instanzen oder von Raids? Welche Instanzen sollen das sein, für die man 1-2h braucht?


Ist zu lange her als das ich mich noch an die Namen erinnern kann bei den Instanzen und wie schon gesagt, die Instanzen wurden mit der Zeit immer einfacher und kürzer!



> Klingt  aber exakt nach WoW. Mehr habe ich an "nicht Raid-Tagen" auch nicht gemacht. Daily Instanz, paar Quests und vielleicht noch was farmen. Der Zeitaufwand war überschaubar.


 Wie lange hast du es gespielt? Ich bin in diesem Spiel mit mehreren Charakteren auf Maximallevel gekommen, jedenfalls das Maximallevel das es damals gab keineAhnung wie es Heute ist.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Da kam mit Legion ein Update.
> Ist inzwischen eine 5 Mann Instanz.



Das war eine der Instanzen die ich meinte, früher kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern zu fünft drin gewesen zu sein, da waren wir glaube ich zu zehnt.


----------



## IBMExperte (23. Januar 2018)

Ja, quatscht Ihr man weiter hier über WoW 

So...

Ich werde beides ausprobieren...

Ich fange mit Guild Wars 2 aber an da dies kostenlos ist...
Oder hm... Ja mal schauen.

Habe mir da eben ma nen Video angeschaut, sieht ja ganz ok aus.

Aber.... Ne wichtige Frage vorab noch.

Ist Guild Wars 2 so ausgelegt, dass ich zwingend Geld investieren muss um gut zu sein?
Denn dann... kommt das für mich eigentlich nicht in die Tüte.

Dann würde ich doch lieber auf WoW gehen, da ich dort zwar Monatlich was zahle, aber ich denke ned soviel wie in einem F2P

Also quasi...man kann ja über dritte Seiten Ingame Währungen kaufen, wodurch man sich dann im Spiel von dem Geld ne Krasse Rüstung oda was holen kann.
Geht sowas bei Guild Wars 2 oder nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Ist Guild Wars 2 so ausgelegt, dass ich zwingend Geld investieren muss um gut zu sein?



Wenn du auch neben dem Hauptspiel die beiden Addons spielen möchtest, ja, dann musst du sie dir wohl gegen Geld kaufen müssen, ansonsten nein nicht unbedingt.
Es gibt zwar Taschenerweiterungen, Bankerweiterungen (zusätzlicher Itemplatz) und dauerhafte Abbauwerkzeuge die man im Itemshop kaufen kann und die nützlich sind, aber man kann die Ingamewährung auch gegen Echtgeldwährung für den Shop tauschen, so das man nicht zwingend gezwungen ist Echtgeld auszugeben.
Es ist auch recht gut machbar ausreichend Ingamewährung zu erspielen um diese in Währung für den Shop umwandeln zu können.

Ansonsten kannst du im Echtgeldshop nicht wirklich was erwerben was dir einen Vorteil bringt, also zb Waffen, oder Rüstungen. Neben Charakterslots, Taschenslots, Bankslots und dauerhafte Abbauwerkzeuge ist der Rest nur Optik (Skins).


----------



## IBMExperte (23. Januar 2018)

Ah ok...

Weil bei Metin2 was ich ja erwähnt hab das ich lange gespielt hab ging gar nichts ohne Geld.
Es ging schon los ab Lv 60 das man gezwungen war sich Passierscheine zu kaufen das man ab dann in einem Dungeon weiter lvln konnte. (damals)
Mittlerweile kann man die auch so farmen.
Trotz alle dem ohne Geld hätte man dort wer weis wie viel Glück haben müssen und vor allem extrem viel Zeit investieren müssen.
Und Zeit ist nicht von Stunden die Rede sondern von zich Wochen die man hätte durch farmen müssen um soviel Geld zu bekommen für ne güte Rüssi sag ich mal.
Die Payer geben dir 1 Hit und Du bist wech^^ So schnell kannst Du gar nicht farmen 
Naja aber durch die vielen unnötigen Updates ist das Spiel ja sowieso Tod... Selbst schuld.

hier mal ein PvP Vid.. von damals. Da war es noch geil. Wie gesagt Metin2 hat ein einzigmaliges pvP System.
Das habe ich noch nie in einem anderen mmo gesehen.
Alleine die Skills die er hat ..da steckt gut Geld drin.

YouTube


----------



## claster17 (23. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> hier mal ein PvP Vid.. von damals. Da war es noch geil. Wie gesagt Metin2 hat ein einzigmaliges pvP System.
> Das habe ich noch nie in einem anderen mmo gesehen.
> Alleine die Skills die er hat ..da steckt gut Geld drin.
> 
> YouTube



So als Außenstehender sieht das PVP für mich arg langweilig aus.

Hier ist ein bisschen mehr Effektfeuerwerk:
YouTube


----------



## ParaEXE (24. Januar 2018)

Das einzige was bei Gw2 sinn macht sind!

Ein Gleitschirm
Alle 3 Abbauwerkzeuge
Und Bankerweiterungen

Der Rest ist Kosmetischer Natur! Und nein Guild Wars 2 ist kein Pay2Win

Viel Spass und gib mal feedback wie es dir taugt und was grad machst?

Liebe Grüsse

Ach noch ein Server tipp (Elonaspitze) nur so am Rande


----------



## lunaticx (24. Januar 2018)

Achja,

Wildstar würde ich noch ins Rennen werfen ... sofern dir der Stil gefällt.
Ist F2P ... inwieweit du im Endgame "bezahlen" musst kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich es nicht super aktiv gespielt habe.


----------



## shadie (24. Januar 2018)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Achja,
> 
> Wildstar würde ich noch ins Rennen werfen ... sofern dir der Stil gefällt.
> Ist F2P ... inwieweit du im Endgame "bezahlen" musst kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich es nicht super aktiv gespielt habe.



hat aber leider keine große Spielerbase mehr.


Ich bin aktuell auch am überlegen mal wieder mit einem mmo anzufangen.

Habe WOW ab der Classic Zeit gespielt bis WOTK aktiv / dann je addon immer nur mal acc reaktiviert, 1-2 chars auf max gelevelt und aufgehört.
Legion habe ich / aber nicht einmal gespielt.....es ist mir zu casual geworden.


Bin am Überlegen mir jetzt auch mal guildwars anzuschauen, fand da die grafik aber irgendwie immer relativ.....öde.......und meiner Meinung nach ist die ganze Umgebung irgendwie nicht so stimmig wie z.B. in WOW.



Was bei MMO´s natürlich auch immer noch mit reinspielt......wenn man sich super in WOW auskennt und bei einem anderen MMO wieder bei 0 anfängt ist es erst mal etwas öde/träge etc. Man muss dann schon Bock drauf haben sich da rein zu fuchsen.......ansonsten wird das nix.
Bei WOW war es bei mir schon schwer als ich den Fraktionswechsel von ally zu horde gemacht hbe........welchen Zeppelin muss ich noch mal nehmen um nach UC zu kommen?.....ach verdammt......wieder Booty bay......


----------



## Robonator (24. Januar 2018)

> Final Fantasy habe ich mich nie für interessiert und kenne das Spiel an sich auch nicht. Habe da nur mal Videos gesehen zwischendurch. (schon etwas her)



FFXIV kannst du nicht mit den Singleplayertitlen vergleichen. Es ist komplett anders aufgebaut und kommt mit einem neuen Universum daher. 
Es kommt halt nur mit leicht abgeänderten Soundtracks der Vorgänger sowie Klassen, Ausrüstung und Designs die es in den "richtigen" Spielen gab. 
Vom Gameplay her ist es aber komplett anders. (Mit Ausnahme dessen das es auch sehr auf die Story fokussiert ist)

Ich selber zocke es seit Release und kann nur sagen das es, trotz vieler Macken, bei weitem mein liebstes MMO ist. Wird ja auch seinen Grund haben warum es das einzige MMORPG ist das neben WoW auf Sub2Play setzen kann. 
FFXIV hat übrigens auch eine zeitlich unbegrenzte Trial bis hoch zu Level 35.  Anders als in anderen MMOs kannst du hier auch jede Klasse auf nur einem Charakter spielen, also kannst du quasi jede verfügbare Klasse und jeden Beruf auf lvl 35 hochzocken und für dich selber sehen ob es etwas ist oder nicht. (lvl 35 haben sie als Limit gesetzt, da die Klassen sich ab 30 quasi zu den richtigen Klassen weiterentwickeln. Sprich: Gladiator wird zum Paladin oder Schurke zum Ninja. Damit kann man jede Klasse richtig antesten.)
Zum Thema lohnt es sich noch anzufangen: Ja. 
Dank massig Spieler und Zufallsinhalten(Man wird random in einen Dungeon o.ä. den man schon gespielt hat reingeworfen und bekommt einen Bonus dafür) ist in FFXIV selbst der alte Content noch relevant. Man findet immer Spieler für ältere Dungeons und co. Beim ersten mal hochleveln gibt es außerdem einen EP-Buff und die Hauptstory wurde so angepasst, das man alleine durch sie eigentlich gut hochkommt.

Anschauen kann man es sich auf jeden Fall mal, ist ja immerhin kostenfrei. Mich selber konnte bisher kein anderes MMORPG so lang halten wie FFXIV und es gibt kaum eines das ich nicht schon gespielt habe


----------



## ParaEXE (24. Januar 2018)

Bei Wildstar hab ich letztens kurz mal wieder rein geschaut! Da ist auch ziemlich wenig los. Dazu muss man die Grafik auch mögen.

Was mir auch noch eingefallen ist wäre Rift von Trion Worlds persönlich ziehe ich aber da Guild Wars 2 vor.


----------



## IBMExperte (24. Januar 2018)

Ich denke wir sind hier durch^^

gebe nun bekannt das es Guild Wars 2 ist was ich vorerst mal testen werde.

Danke für die Hilfe hier  Wie immer Super Leute unterwegs hier.


----------



## T1me (24. Januar 2018)

Ich suche auch schon länger ein gutes mmorpg, habe auch sehr lange Mt2 gespielt.

Die neuen MMORPG's sind imo keine richtigen mehr. Das Leveln ist meistens pures "Übel" um zum Endgame zu kommen, denn dort fangen die Games erst an.
Die ganze Spielwelt verliert dadurch an Immersion und ist langweilig, Mobs sind viel zu einfach und keine Herausforderung (Tera, SWTOR, TESO,....).
Soziale Interaktion hat sich auch im Verhältnis zu Wow Classic/Metin2 auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert, da hat man in jedem x-beliebigen Shooter genauso viel davon. Man rennt nichtmehr durch ne "immersive" OpenWorld und bekommt alleine fast keine Mobs down und muss Fremde suchen, die mit dir ne Gruppe machen und ihr zusammen Questet/grindet, der Weg war das Ziel und hat am meisten Spaß gemacht.... Durch Auktionshäuser, Gruppen und Dungeonfinder muss man nichtmal mehr Leute kennen oder in der Stadt kennen lernen um die PferdeQuest (Metin) oder einen Dungeon zu machen..... 
Heutige mmo's fühlen sich an wie Singleplayer RPG's, wenn man die Randoms in Dungeons durch NPC's ersetzen würden, die dich auch noch beleidigen, würde man keinen Unterschied mehr bemerken. Klar existieren noch Gilden (in Shootern existieren Clans, das ist nichts anderes), aber MMO's zeichnen sich (für mich) dadurch aus, dass man die Leute auf seinem Server kennt, und mit einigen die ingame "befreundet" wird und sich hilft, wenn dank OpenPVP (must-have feature für ein mmo) mal jemand aus nem anderen Reich kommt der den Grinplatz klaut. Evtl kennt der dann nen Highlevel der auch noch helfen kommt und 20 min später ist auf ner Lowlvl Map dann irgendwann Fraktionskrieg.... Das waren Zeiten.....

Aber ne, heute kann man sich ja Charakter Boosts auf Maxlevel kaufen, jedes mmorpg wird einfacher sodass jeder "Casual" auch in den "Genuss" von Endgame Content kommt (sodass die Levelphase, die mindestens 50% aller Schauplätze und Lore beinhaltet quasi übersprungen wird...).

Bin heute auch eher "Casual" würde es aber absolut akzeptieren und sogar gut(!) finden wenn ich um einiges schlechter bin als jemanden der Tag und Nacht zockt. Stattdessen ist man nur ca. 10% schlechter als jemand der x000h mehr reingesteckt hat.....


----------



## Magera (26. Januar 2018)

Anmerkung zu FFXIV:

Ich hatte mal die Probezeit, also bis 35 gespielt, und muss sagen das es nicht gerade aussagekräftig ist.
Man erfährt viel zu wenig über Bestandteile des Spiels welche wichtig sind, und dem spiel mehr anreiz geben.
An und für sich finde ich aber FFXIV gut, auch wenn das Kampfsystem für alte WOWler gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
Der Grund wieso ich es nicht spiele? Weil ein Abo für ein Spiel (WOW) reicht pro Monat 

Anmerkung zu TESO:
Teso ist ein spiel bei dem mich die Grafik umgehauen hat. Auch die Mechaniken greifen gut.
Allerdings ist es auch schon im LowLVL meist grinden grinden grinden. 
Bis man hier mal zb die möglichkeit auch nur hat ein reittier zu besitzen vergeht einiges an zeit. 
Zudem ist es nervig das man Taschen nur über den Shop erweitern kann. Die einzelnen Plätze die man über die ein oder andere Q bekommt außen vor gelassen.
TESO ist hübsch, und sicher auch spaßig (Kann man auch sehr gut alleine Spielen, ist dann wie TES Skyrim) 
Man braucht aber ne menge Geduld und Zeit. 

Guild Wars 2:
Da habe ich je höher mein lvl wurde immer mehr den Faden verloren und dann letztlich aufgehört.
(damals noch kurz nach release) 
Es gibt aber jede Menge aufgaben, auch abseits vom questen. 
Das Kampfsystem ist dem von Metin garnicht mal so unänlich

Black Dessert Online:
Öhm, Nein, das würde ich keinem empfehlen.
Es ist zwar Hübsch, sehr gute Grafik, und auch die Umgebung ist nice,
aber es ist mehr als Zeitraubend. Zudem ist es für mich auch weniger ein MMO als es eine Wirtschaftsim ist.
Das ganze Spiel legt den Fokus auf Produktion und Verkauf.
Die taschenplätze sind mehr als Mager, und nur über den Shop erweiterbar. 
Zudem ist das fehlen jeglichen Schnellreisesystems ein graus, da es unmängen an Zeit frisst.

WOW:
Wow ist das einzige MMO (neben wie oben genannt FFXIV ) was ich kenne was sehr gut balanced ist. Man kann sich Taschen ingame gegen ingame Währung kaufen. man lvlt (im low LVL) 
recht zügig und weiß was einen im Endgame erwartet.
Natürlich muss man hier auch grinden und Framen, aber irgendwie fühlt es sich besser an, bzw ist die Belohnung besser.
Das wird wohl auch der Grund sein wieso ich immer noch WOW spiele, und noch nicht auf FFXIV umgestiegen bin


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2018)

T1me schrieb:


> Ich suche auch schon länger ein gutes mmorpg, habe auch sehr lange Mt2 gespielt.
> 
> Die neuen MMORPG's sind imo keine richtigen mehr. Das Leveln ist meistens pures "Übel" um zum Endgame zu kommen, denn dort fangen die Games erst an.
> Die ganze Spielwelt verliert dadurch an Immersion und ist langweilig, Mobs sind viel zu einfach und keine Herausforderung (Tera, SWTOR, TESO,....).
> ...



Auch aus meinen Erfahrungen mit WoW, PWI, SWTOR, ArcheAge und noch einer Menge anderer MMOs kann ich bestätigen was du beschreibst.  Was mich nervte war das man mit tiefem Level einfach keine Gruppen mehr findet die auch noch ausschlieslich mit Charakteren aus dem selben Levelbereich kommen um in die Instanz zu kommen, und wenn dann wurden sie von höher Levligen Charakteren mit der besten rüstung versorgt  
Die Heutigen MMOs sind wirklich ein Witz! die sind viel zu einfach und die Gilden nicht mehr das was sie wirklich waren. Das mit dem Fraktionskrieg war noch nett bei Warhammer Online , weil mit dem OpenPVP gab es oft grosse Gruppen die wenn man Pech hatte, von der feindlichen Fration sind  In WoW gab es auch noch Zeiten da wurden Städte der feindlichen Fraktion mit einer recht grossen Gruppe bzw Raid angegriffen und dann auch noch von den Leuten der eigenen Fraktion verteidigt, aber wie läuft es Heute? Wird die Stadt angegriffen interessiert es niemanden mehr, deswegen und weil WoW einfach nicht mehr das ist was es mal war noch zu den Zeiten als es nur Burning Crusade als Erweiterung gab, ist das Spiel für mich gestorben! Als WotLK erschien hatte ich es kurz angespielt und dann das Spiel für immer auf die Seite gelegt.  

Was das "besser und schlechter" angeht, ich habe in MMOs eigentlich fast nur PVE gespielt, also viele Instanzen, und man merkte auf den hohen Leveln wer seinen Charakter beherschte und wer nicht, trotzdem wurden Instanzen in WoW immer leichter.  Mir hat man oft gesagt das ich als Hexer in WoW recht gut war, obwohl das eine recht schwere Klasse ist für Einsteiger. Eine falsche Taste gedrückt und du bist tot! 

@TE, wenn du wirklich ein schwereres MMO willst, dann musst du wohl warten, weil im Moment gibt es einfach nix das sich wirklich lohnt, ich hatte in ArcheAge viel Spass daran mal nicht der Freundliche Spieler zu sein sondern einfach mal der Dieb der alles klaut was nicht sicher ist nur um später Pirat zu sein.  Tjaaa, man hat damit automatisch auch viele Feinde aber der Vorteil des Spiels ist, das man 3 verschiedene Talentbäume wählen kann. Mein Charakter war ein Allrounder, kein Tank, kein Magier, kein Fernkämpfer und auch kein Heiler sondern ein bisschen von allem. 
Mir wurde mit der Zeit nur langweilig weil irgendwie das Spiel immer das selbe war, es ist ausserdem nicht sehr einfach eine Gilde zu finden die aus Piraten besteht weil man dafür selber erst einer werden muss durch klauen und töten Spieler der eigenen Fraktion


----------



## Flimaas (20. Februar 2018)

PvE MMOs haben ein Kontent-Limit, wenn dieser nicht durch neue AddOns bzw. in regelmäßigen Abständen erweitert wird, aber selbst dann wiederholt sich in regelmäßigen Abständen immer das gleiche..... zumindest wenn es um Raids und dergleichen geht. 
Á la "Live. Die. Repeat." aus Edge of Tomorrow geht man in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder die gleichen Abläufe nach.... Ganz zu schweigen von dem 2-dimensionalen Levelsystem mit Gear und Stufen..... Eine der Gründe, weswegen mich WoW, GW2, AA, War oder TESO nicht reizen....

Zwar hat Warhammer Online, ja es lebt noch durch die Community, einen guten Ansatz an PvP aber dieser ist nur zweigleisig. Dafür haben GW2 und TESO zwar gute Balance, durch ein drei gleisiges System im PvP, was das RvR angeht, aber hier habe ich auf jeder Seite die gleichen Klassen.... In War ist das zwar auch gemirrored, aber doch nur von der grundsätzlichen Ausrichtung.

Und an der Stelle kommt meine Empfehlung, auch wenn wahrscheinlich viele von KS-Projekten nicht viel halten: Camelot Unchained

Aktuell noch in der Alpha-Phase, die erste Beta-Phase von dreien startet jedoch spätestens am 4 Juli. Release ist spätestens am 31.12.2019 um 23:59. Die angestrebte Beta-Phase soll ingesamt 12-18 Monate dauern, ein genauer Zeitplan steht leider nicht mehr

Der grunsätzliche Aufbau des Spiels gliedert sich in drei Reiche auf, die wiederrum in mehrere eigene Rassen und Klassen unterteilt sind. Dabei gibt es jeweils pro Klassenausrichtung eine Klasse pro Realm, die die gleiche Aufgabe übernimmt. Dabei wird klar das Augenmerk auf PvP gelegt, wobei PvE zwar auch vorhanden ist, dies sich aktuell auf die Beschaffung von Ressourcen für die spielergesteuerte Wirtschaft begrenzt und darüber hinaus keine weitere Inhalte bilden wird.

Gründe, die persönlich für mein MMO sprechen:

Monatliche Kosten und keine Lootboxen, sofern man sich nicht Pre-Beta 1 eine LifeTime Upgrade holt. Der aktuelle Shop bleibt bis 30 Tage nach Beta 1 Start, danach wird er überarbeitet
Tri Realm PvP - Führt meistens zu einem besseren Balancing als 2 Realms
Einzigartige Klassen/Rassen, hiermit verbunden Charaktererstellung á la DSA/PnP/RPG - Klassisch dreigliedrig (Tank, Heal, DD)
Spellbuilding und Spellleveling - Anstatt einheitlicher Fähigkeiten und Stufenleveling
Spieler gesteuerte Wirtschaft und nur gecraftetes Gear
Erfahrenes Team mit Entwicklern aus DAoC/Warhammer etc
Strukturierter Plan, kein zusätzlicher Kontent, um den Release nach Hinten zu verschieben


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Februar 2018)

Flimaas schrieb:


> PvE MMOs haben ein Kontent-Limit, wenn dieser nicht durch neue AddOns bzw. in regelmäßigen Abständen erweitert wird, aber selbst dann wiederholt sich in regelmäßigen Abständen immer das gleiche..... zumindest wenn es um Raids und dergleichen geht.
> Á la "Live. Die. Repeat." aus Edge of Tomorrow geht man in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder die gleichen Abläufe nach.... Ganz zu schweigen von dem 2-dimensionalen Levelsystem mit Gear und Stufen..... Eine der Gründe, weswegen mich WoW, GW2, AA, War oder TESO nicht reizen....
> 
> Zwar hat Warhammer Online, ja es lebt noch durch die Community, einen guten Ansatz an PvP aber dieser ist nur zweigleisig. Dafür haben GW2 und TESO zwar gute Balance, durch ein drei gleisiges System im PvP, was das RvR angeht, aber hier habe ich auf jeder Seite die gleichen Klassen.... In War ist das zwar auch gemirrored, aber doch nur von der grundsätzlichen Ausrichtung.
> ...



Klingt interessant und werde ich mal im Auge behalten


----------



## Flimaas (20. Februar 2018)

Weitere Infos erhälst du hier:

Beta 1 Dokument
Backer Tiers
CU Discord
Mein Gilden Discord
Twitch
Stream Schedule

Im Forum kannst du mit einer Registrierung eingeschränkten Zugriff auf News etc erhalten, aber der Großteil ist auf Englisch. Außerdem gibt es tägliche Streams, mal nur reine Office Streams und mal Art/Game Dev.

Falls du Fragen hast, und ich mal nicht antworte, bin ich eigentlich fast immer im Discord erreichbar. Im CU Discord gibt es auch noch genug andere deutsch/englisch sprachige Spieler und die Entwickler, die man fragen kann


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Februar 2018)

Flimaas schrieb:


> Und an der Stelle kommt meine Empfehlung, auch wenn wahrscheinlich viele von KS-Projekten nicht viel halten: Camelot Unchained



Unterschreib dir die Empfehlung mal so.  Auch wenn ich mitlerweile wirklich ein wenig Skeptisch bin wohin die Reise letztendlich geht. (Trotz der Finanzspritze Anfang des Jahres) Hoffen wir das beste, und das Mark Jacobs seinen Job macht.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2018)

Auf den Release von Camelot Unchained warte ich auch. Ist aktuell, neben vieleicht noch Conqueros Blade, die einzigen MMOs, bzw. Onlinespiele, das mich ansprechen könnten, wobei ich bei Camelot Unchained eigentlich zimlich sicher bin das es mich als alten Dark Age of Camelot und Warhammer Online-Spieler ansprechen wird.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auf den Release von Camelot Unchained warte ich auch. Ist aktuell, neben vieleicht noch Conqueros Blade, das einzige MMO, bzw. Onlinespiel, das mich ansprechen könnte, wobei ich bei Camelot Unchained eigentlich zimlich sicher bin das es mich als alten Dark Age of Camelot und Warhammer Online-Spieler ansprechen wird.



Warhammer hat mich persönlich sehr entäuscht.. da hab ich einfach mehr erwartet. Aber ich glaube das ging sehr vielen so. 
Tja und was soll ich zu DAoC sagen.. ich trauer der "alten" Zeit immer noch hinterher. Zuletzt 2016 für paar Monate auf Ywain mal wieder reingeschaut... ist halt leider nicht mehr das selbe Feeling wie damals. Es fehlt nun halt der "Serverzusammenhalt".


----------



## Flimaas (20. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auf den Release von Camelot Unchained warte ich auch. Ist aktuell, neben vieleicht noch Conqueros Blade, die einzigen MMOs, bzw. Onlinespiele, das mich ansprechen könnten, wobei ich bei Camelot Unchained eigentlich zimlich sicher bin das es mich als alten Dark Age of Camelot und Warhammer Online-Spieler ansprechen wird.



Auch wenn Viele darin ein DAoC 2.0 oder so sehen, die Spiele haben 0 Parallelen, außer die Entwickler bzw. einen Teil. Es wird vorallem Hardcore PvP Spieler ansprechen 



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Unterschreib dir die Empfehlung mal so.  Auch wenn ich mitlerweile wirklich ein wenig Skeptisch bin wohin die Reise letztendlich geht. (Trotz der Finanzspritze Anfang des Jahres) Hoffen wir das beste, und das Mark Jacobs seinen Job macht.



Naja, die Finanzspritze wird nichts an dem Spiel ändern, da die Geldgeber kein Mitspracherecht an de Entwcklung haben, sondern nur gute Freunde/alte bekannte von MJ sind. SIe haben nur eine bessere Einsicht ins Spiel als wahrscheinlich alle anderen Externen.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Warhammer hat mich persönlich sehr entäuscht.. da hab ich einfach mehr erwartet. Aber ich glaube das ging sehr vielen so.



Naja, bei Warhammer stand ja EA im Hintergrund, die einen schnellen Release wollten, mit der damit verbundenen Kürzung, was in CU nicht passieren wird


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2018)

Flimaas schrieb:


> Es wird vorallem Hardcore PvP Spieler ansprechen



Genau deswegen bin ja überzeugt das es mich ansprechen wird, weil was anderes als PvP habe ich schon in DAoC und W:O nicht gemacht.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Februar 2018)

Flimaas schrieb:


> Auch wenn Viele darin ein DAoC 2.0 oder so sehen, die Spiele haben 0 Parallelen, außer die Entwickler bzw. einen Teil. Es wird vorallem Hardcore PvP Spieler ansprechen



Wollte es MJ nicht ganz Anfangs sogar DAOC 2 nennen? Hat aber die Namensrechte nicht bekommen?  
Aber ich weiß schon was du meinst. Ich meinte auch eher das er normal weiß was er tut, und auch aus den fehlern von W:O lernt.

Ansonsten, hoffen wir einfach das beste.

_______________

Da mich das Thema gerade echt wieder nostalgisch werden ließ, hab ich mir wirklich überlegt meinen Acc auf Ywain mal wieder zu reaktivieren. Bin dann aber über diesen Freeshard - Brotherland II gestolpert. Und dachte ich teile euch das mal mit, vlt will doch der ein oder andere mal wieder reinschauen. 

Ich hab den Text mal von nem Bekannten geklaut der mich damit wieder auf den Geschmack gebracht hat. Ist im Spoiler versteckt da es ja doch etwas OT ist. 



Spoiler



Der *Patchstand *ist 1.109 und die  Abweichungen zum damaligen Liveserver scheinen relativ gering zu sein.  Man kann mittels NPC direkt nach Emain, Odins oder Hadrians porten, die  Außenkeeps (die, die nicht portbar sind) sind aktuell aufgrund der  Spielerzahlen deaktiviert. BBs sind eingeschränkt erlaubt, man darf sie  z.B. nicht im Turm als Heiler verwenden. Craften geht richtig schnell,  ein einfaches Klicktool ist erlaubt (ausschließlich fürs Craften aber)  und wird sogar zum Download angeboten. Ein paar kleinere Bugs finden  sich immer wieder, aber das war am Liveserver ja auch nicht besser. http://daoc-guide.4players.de/forums/images/smilies/wink.png  Crossrealming wird durch einen 6-stündigen Umloggtimer unterbunden. Man  kann zwar ins andre Reich, dort dann allerdings nicht ins RvR-Gebiet.  Zurückwechseln in der Zeit geht.

Die *Spielerzahlen *sind zwar momentan  recht überschaubar (gerade eben 27 on), aber es macht doch richtig  Laune. Da das Hauptaugenmerk auf RvR liegt, kann man fast immer mit inc  rechnen (einzelne oder Kleinstgruppen), wenn man was anzündet (Keeps und  Türme brennen ab dem ersten Schlag aufs Tor). Ein paar sind gut  getempt, viele laufen mit Drachenrüstung und paar ML10 Items rum, die's  gegen BPs zu kaufen gibt.

Aktuell läuft ein Event (sollte nur bis 19.02 laufen, kommt aber so gut an und wurde deshalb erstmal auf "Open End" gesetzt) mit einer Quest, die einem direkt *lvl 50*,  ML9, Dragonslayer Set, 1.2 p und 20k BPs gibt, von denen man sich  gelevelte Artefakte und einige hochwertige Items kaufen lassen. CLs hat  man sehr schnell im RvR. Items farmen sich anscheinend auch viel  leichter.

Registrierung fürs Forum gibts hier: Brotherland II :: Portal (läuft mometan aber bissl zweigleisig, da sie gerade in ein neues Forum umziehen)

Den Client kann man übers Forum nach Freischaltung durch den Admin  runterladen.  Für den Login am  Server muss man nicht im Forum freigeschalten sein.

Einen Herald gibts übrigens auch: [url]http://188.138.0.78/index.php[/URL]


PS: Besonders Hervorzuheben find ich, dass der Admin täglich ingame anzutreffen ist und an Bugs tatsächlich gearbeitet wird.



Vielleicht tritft man sich ja da doch mal. Bin wie immer auf Seiten der Dosen zu finden.


----------



## pseudonymx (23. Februar 2018)

Wer nicht auf abos steht und auch von f2p abstand halten will dem bleibt nur GuildWars da du PvP interessiert bist fällt GW1 flach (GW1 FTW bestes MMO jemals leider fst tot) GW2 Gibt es günstig zu kaufen inklu der erweiterungen es hat kein abo modell und es ist WIRKLICH nicht nötig den shop zu nutzen (anders wie bei Black desert z.b ) Auch wenn das erreichen von reichtum in GW entweder extrem viel zeit in anspruch nimmt oder einen extrem guten skill so ist doch das PvP system tatsächlich gelungen auchwenn es in WoW ausgeklügelter ist. GW2 ist leider nicht so geworden wie es damals versprochen wurde aber als B2P tietel der beste spagat zwischen WoW als Abomodell und eben dem F2P ichwillkohlescheffeln müll. Außerdem kann man GW2 kostenlos Testen. die Grafik ist wunderschön (nicht das realitätsnächste was es gibt, das soll und will es aber auch nicht) in einem zeichenstil der seinesgleichen sucht die Welt ist riesig und abwechslungsreich und es gibt massig gruppenaktivitäten im Pve und PvP #WvW noch dazu gibt es auch für gemütliche solo stunden genug zu tun auch wenn die rätsel nicht für alle was sidn.

Fazit.

WoW ist gut aber leider viel zu mainstream geworden und damit meine ich zu LEICHT der schwierigkeitsgrad im PvE ist lächerlich geworden seid Cata

Gw2 Zwar auch nicht mehr so einzigartig wie GW1 aber der wenn man will kann man es so spielen das einem das arschwasser läuft denn wie bei GW1 gibt es keine "tanks" und "heiler" in instanzen muss man auf sich selbst aufpassen sonst liegt man und reißt im schlimmsten falle die ganze gruppe mit HGW sie dürfen von vorne anfangen keine weichei rezzpoints und ein nur wieder zum boss gerenne wie bei WoW


----------



## Flimaas (27. Februar 2018)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> Wer nicht auf abos steht und auch von f2p abstand halten will dem bleibt nur GuildWars da du PvP interessiert bist fällt GW1 flach (GW1 FTW bestes MMO jemals leider fst tot) GW2 Gibt es günstig zu kaufen inklu der erweiterungen es hat kein abo modell und es ist WIRKLICH nicht nötig den shop zu nutzen (anders wie bei Black desert z.b ) Auch wenn das erreichen von reichtum in GW entweder extrem viel zeit in anspruch nimmt oder einen extrem guten skill so ist doch das PvP system tatsächlich gelungen auchwenn es in WoW ausgeklügelter ist. GW2 ist leider nicht so geworden wie es damals versprochen wurde aber als B2P tietel der beste spagat zwischen WoW als Abomodell und eben dem F2P ichwillkohlescheffeln müll. Außerdem kann man GW2 kostenlos Testen. die Grafik ist wunderschön (nicht das realitätsnächste was es gibt, das soll und will es aber auch nicht) in einem zeichenstil der seinesgleichen sucht die Welt ist riesig und abwechslungsreich und es gibt massig gruppenaktivitäten im Pve und PvP #WvW noch dazu gibt es auch für gemütliche solo stunden genug zu tun auch wenn die rätsel nicht für alle was sidn.
> 
> Fazit.
> 
> ...



Naja, GW2 PvP kann man ganz ehrlich in die Tonne schmeißen, und auch sonst gab es seit dem letzten kostenpflichtigen Teil kaum Neuerungen.... Alle Patchnotes bestanden entweder aus Balancing oder oder Eventstuff, also für mich klar ein "totes" Spiel. und WvW.... nun ja.... ist wie bei TESO an Spielerzahlen durch die viel viel zu kleinen Zonen stark begrenzt, ein No Go. 

WoW ist Mainstream geworden, weil die Community es mitgemacht hat, und nur ein kleiner Teil, die Progress Raider, beschweren sich darüber. Aber trotzdem kommen alle wieder mit jedem AddOn zurück, und stecken weiter Geld, sowohl ins Abo als auch in das AddOn und Blizz verdient sich mit einem alten Spiel immer noch die goldene Nase


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2018)

Für PvP-Interessierte könnte das in Entwicklung befindliche F2P Online-Game Conqueros Blade vieleicht noch einen Blick wert sein. Hat vieleicht sogar mal einen erfrischend neuen Ansatz mit seiner Mischung aus Dynasty Warrior, Mount & Blade und For Honor:

Conqueror's Blade

Ab diesen Freitag, 2. März, bis nächste Woche Freitag, 9. März, findet auch ein neuer Beta-Test mit europäischen Servern statt, wo man dann auch mal ins Spiel reinschauen kann.

*edit* Vieleicht noch wichtig für den Einen oder Anderen zu erwähnen, Spiel ist aktuell nur auf Englisch verfügbar, also keine Deutsche Lokalisierung.


----------

